# Lüfter für Antec 920 H2O



## Be4real (18. Oktober 2011)

*Lüfter für Antec 920 H2O*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der suche nach anständigen Lüftern, als Ersatz für die Orginalen Krachmacher auf der Antec 920.
Sie sollten Durchzugsstark und leise zugleich sein. Wobei der Luftdurchsatz etwas wichtiger ist als die Lautstärke, aber ich will eben keine Krachmacher wie die Originalen 

Bisher gefallen mir die Enermax T.B. Silencer ganz gut sowie die alpenfön Wingboost.

Was meinst Ihr? Oder doch gleich ganz andere Lüfter?


Vielen Dank 

Gruß

Philipp


PS: Hoffe ich habe das Thema hier an der richtigen stelle eröffnet, ansonsten bitte ich um verbesserung


----------



## Uter (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Antec 920 H2O*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

